# What are your rules for taking orders.



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

As long as fuel prices are above $3.50 I have changes my rules for taking orders.

1. No delivery under $6.50
2 . $1.50 per mile minimum
3. No delivery over 5 miles
4. $10.00 Minimum on shop and pay orders.
5. 3 item max on shop and pay
6. No red card order and wait orders.
7. No ID the customer orders.
8. No Wendy's, McDonald's, Burger King, Golden Chicken, Coldstone Ceamery, Walmart or Chipotle orders ever.

Looking at all the orders I have taken over the last 3 months it will reduce my delivery income to under $180 every day and reduce the miles I'm driving by a little more than half.

I'm also going to start running PAX mid afternoon from 2:00 pm to 4:00 pm this should boost my rideshare income also.

Any thoughts?

Also what are your delivery rules?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Pretty much the same.

When I did rideshare it was busy pretty much all the time except same problem that most of the rides are about $3.

Still it pays about two or three times as much.

Mostly because there is so much unpaid labor doing deliveries when getting in and out of your car and waiting.

If you're going to do both I don't really see the point of doing deliveries.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks good except for #3. Why limit yourself on miles as long as you are getting paid properly per mile? My criteria changes depending on where the drop off is. If it takes you near more restaurants the pay per mile can be less than if it takes you away from them.

For me, after doing deliveries rideshare is kind of a drag with more potential headaches, but I know what you mean, you want to stay busy.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Looks good except for #3. Why limit yourself on miles as long as you are getting paid properly per mile? My criteria changes depending on where the drop off is. If it takes you near more restaurants the pay per mile can be less than if it takes you away from them.
> 
> For me, after doing deliveries rideshare is kind of a drag with more potential headaches, but I know what you mean, you want to stay busy.


The problem with the trips over 5 miles is that I know under 5 miles and I'm delivering from restaurant to a house over 5 miles and it could be an apartment building or a office building. These trips take more time so I might make $15 per hour doing 1 long trip per hour and if I take 5 shorter trips that can also be completed in the sane hour at $7 each I make $35 per hour. It's just the way it works here in Minneapolis.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> The problem with the trips over 5 miles is that I know under 5 miles and I'm delivering from restaurant to a house over 5 miles and it could be an apartment building or a office building. These trips take more time so I might make $15 per hour doing 1 long trip per hour and if I take 5 shorter trips that can also be completed in the sane hour at $7 each I make $35 per hour. It's just the way it works here in Minneapolis.


Actually there is a way in both the Uber and the Doordash app to know rather the location is a house, apartment, or office before accepting the order. You can pan in on the Uber app and the DD app to see the building and street layout. I drive in MPLS too sometimes.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> As long as fuel prices are above $3.50 I have changes my rules for taking orders.
> 
> 1. No delivery under $6.50
> 2 . $1.50 per mile minimum
> ...


My rules are $10 or higher, no small orders or add ons that don't meet that requirement. I am in CA and have no problem getting paid to wait. This morning had a jack in the box order that went 0.1 miles for $12, because it took 30 minutes with drive thru wait that turned into a $17 order. Other order was $12 for McDonalds, another long drive thru, dining room was closed, so that also went to $17 for 4 miles. Both orders completed before I started my real job and will comp out at $34 plus mileage for an early morning 6am run.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

1. $7 minimum. I may go as low as $6 under certain circumstances (i.e., it's stupid slow and/or it's a very low mileage run)

2. $1.50/mile minimum for me too.

3. I don't have a mile limit. My market is spread out, so a 5 mile max would be quite limiting. I just go by the per mile amount. I'm unlikely to decline, for example, an 8 mile delivery if it pays at least $12 especially if it takes me to another busy part of town.

4. $10 minimum on shop and pay orders for me too.

5. I'll go up to 10 items on shop and pay orders, but I always check to see what's on the list first.

6. Red card orders are DD, correct? I don't do DD so I couldn't tell you where I'd stand with this one.

7. Customer ID / alcohol deliveries are a hard pass for me too.

8. I decline all Jack in the Box offers regardless of payout. Otherwise I have no other hard and fast rules regarding fast food deliveries if all other acceptable criteria is met.


----------



## Pepestag (May 6, 2019)

ThanksUber said:


> As long as fuel prices are above $3.50 I have changes my rules for taking orders.
> 
> 1. No delivery under $6.50
> 2 . $1.50 per mile minimum
> ...


No stacked orders
No downtown orders
Minimum tip accepted $4 otherwise no tr
No delivery orders over 3 miles 

If uber cheats insists sending that kind of orders, I take one or two, hit airplane mode and after 20 minutes cancel them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

*Q: What are your rules for taking orders
A: I’ve been married 32 years. Pretty much any orders my wife gives I say “yes dear” and follow them. That’s the rule.*


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

With UE in the Kalamazoo market in Michigan:

1. Never anything under $5. (This applies to stacked orders and add-ons, too, so never under $10 for a double both at once or $5 for an add-on, even if it's the same place.)
2. Never any restaurant known to be adamantly drive-thru only. (This includes _all_ Burger Kings in my market, as well as some Wendy's, and a Taco Bell and a Dunkin' Donuts.)
3. I would say, something like never below $4 + $1/mile to dropoff (but still never below $5, even if less than 1 mile.)
4. Never to the Pfizer plant in my market (I can see this on the offer screen if it's a particular pair of streets.)
5. I have Plus Card Trips on UE turned off - so no shop and pay orders right now. I don't want to mess with all the missing items caused by the supply chain problems!

The per-mile rate minimum may vary a bit depending on whether it's going to another food district or whether it's going away from the main area to get deliveries in my market. Also, later on during dinner when I do UE, some factor of how far away from home a delivery is going could come into play (so I would want more to go farther away, and less to go_ towards_ home at times between about 7:40 and 8:40 PM - I want to be done by 9 to avoid the risk of having to cancel orders for closed restaurants, given that quite a few in my market close at 9:00 PM.) Ironically, those few that go _towards_ home generally pay a lot!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> As long as fuel prices are above $3.50 I have changes my rules for taking orders.
> 
> 1. No delivery under $6.50
> 2 . $1.50 per mile minimum
> ...


My rules are about the same except I won't go less than $1.60/mile, I will go farther than 10 miles if the offer is superb, and I won't shop at all.
My two cents: Don't do PAX. It's just a waste of gas.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> My rules are about the same except I won't go less than $1.60/mile, I will go farther than 10 miles if the offer is superb, and I won't shop at all.
> My two cents: Don't do PAX. It's just a waste of gas.


That pax thing is very market dependant
I averaged $22 per ride over 124 rides last week


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WHAT ARE MY RULES FOR TAKING ORDERS?

The person or company giving those orders have to have my respect ... or at least my fear.
And, the fear part only lasts until I can find a way to negate any power they have over me.

But, that's MY rules .. and I still GOT my balls; and they are still, evidently still pumping out some testosterone .




.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That pax thing is very market dependant
> I averaged $22 per ride over 124 rides last week


What was the average distance per ride? Was it worth the gas?


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> My rules are about the same except I won't go less than $1.60/mile, I will go farther than 10 miles if the offer is superb, and I won't shop at all.
> My two cents: Don't do PAX. It's just a waste of gas.


I see why u don't want to do shop n pay ,sometimes it's only 4-5 items. I got paid $15 for a two mile trip. I look at items if it's obxnious I cancel.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

1) If it is under $4 won't look at it 
2) $4 - $6 Will glance at. If it is a easy pick up under a mile going to a house I will grab it
3) Generally $1.50 mile unless I am in a weird spot and it takes me back to where I want to be
4) No Walfarts ever no matter what the pay. I will though accept a Walfart if I am in their parking lot and it is slow. 9 times out of 10 I can call support get an easy $5 when Walfart either doesn't pick up the phone or doesn't see the order. 

I will take a look at any shop + pay, red card, and ID required order. If it pays well enough why not? Some of my highest paid deliveries have been alcohol.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Nothing under $10
No shop and pay. I have all red card orders set to auto decline
Mileage has to be under 10 miles. They sent me a $27 order yesterday that I declined because its was going 19 miles away. That's 38 miles to make $27.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> WHAT ARE MY RULES FOR TAKING ORDERS?
> 
> The person or company giving those orders have to have my respect ... or at least my fear.
> And, the fear part only lasts until I can find a way to negate any power they have over me.
> ...


So, been a long time since you accepted an offer?

Seems you don't even have the balls to engage the gig app economy any more.

Further, you are full of The Sound and Fury, which in the end, Signifies Nothing.

The ferocious bastid?

It's quite funny actually. You posted a picture of yourself on a fishing trip.

My wife could take out your knee in a double feint in an instant.

However, she would leave your thumbs available to boast of your masculine prowess on this forum.

Only comuntyng becuz yur stupd coment to OP.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, been a long time since you accepted an offer?
> 
> Seems you don't even have the balls to engage the gig app economy any more.
> 
> ...


Yea, yea.
Too much to deal with there.
I got nuthin to prove to you kid.
I don't hit women. I am frequently underestimated (I actually like that).
I use my brain because the brawn isn't there any more. Time is cruel, but then there's .. leverage.

How did you know my knees are my weak spot? ... spooky.

My reply had to do with taking orders. Not the 'gig economy', whatever THAT is. 
Ooops. I hear another $3 order coming in from yo massa. Run boy. RUN.
I want my Big Mac and Large Vanilla shake. NOW.
There's a fat $1 tip in it for you. RUN.

Oh and, MY wife can take YOUR wife with or without the Midol. She will double up on the Geritol with a shot of cheap gin and clear the bar. 


.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Only comuntyng becuz yur stupd coment to OP.


Lot of people hate me.
You won't be the last.
I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## Iluvpits (Feb 12, 2021)

ThanksUber said:


> As long as fuel prices are above $3.50 I have changes my rules for taking orders.
> 
> 1. No delivery under $6.50
> 2 . $1.50 per mile minimum
> ...


Chipotle orders have always been pretty good for me. Normally, the orders are ready upon my arrival; the orders are well packaged and rarely ever missing any items; and the pay for these orders is always pretty good.
But I do as you in terms of only accepting orders that are at least $1.50/mile or thereabouts and no more than perhaps 7-8 miles away — if the distance is mostly freeway driving (and it’s during non-rush hour times) then I don’t mind driving further distances. 
I haven’t signed up for shop and pay orders and likely never will. 
I also never accept Walmart orders or orders for places that are inside shopping malls — I get quite a few orders for pickups at our local Apple store, but I never accept because the store is located inside a busy shopping mall.

Walmart orders here pay pretty well, but I always end up having to wait several minutes for the orders to be brought to my car, so it’s never time convenient. Also, their computer systems are often down or not working properly, so it’s not uncommon to arrive to pick up an order only to be told that their systems are down and therefore they can’t fill any orders. So, as a general rule, I never accept Walmart orders.


----------

